# [Sujet Unique] Webcam sur Mac : quel modèle choisir



## julrou 15 (11 Mars 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous.

J'ouvre ce sujet parce que je cherche une webcam pour mon mac mini G4. J'ai bien effectu&#233; une recherche sur le forum, mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de r&#233;ponses satisfaisantes. De plus, avec l'arriv&#233;e des iSight int&#233;gr&#233;es sur les derniers portables, et dans les iMac, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de sujets r&#233;cents. 

Je propose donc un sujet unique pour toutes les questions qui ont rapport avec les webcams USB sur Mac.
Selon vous, quels sont donc les meilleurs mod&#232;les de webcam qu'ils existent pour Mac ?


Rappel : pour fonctionner sur mac, les webcams USB n&#233;cessitent l'utilisation de Macam, et de iChatUSBCam pour fonctionner avec iChat.


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Mars 2007)

Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise la webcam Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000 ?

Est-elle bien ?

La vidéo et le son sont-ils gérés tout les deux à la fois ?
La vidéo est-elle d'une bonne qualité ?
Et le son ?


Merci de vos réponses


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2007)

Ce sujet m'intéresse aussi, mais ce serait plutôt pour une Webcam Firewire car c'est quand même ce qui pause le moins de soucis. En France on ne trouve plus rien mais à l'étranger ?


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ce sujet m'intéresse aussi, mais ce serait plutôt pour une Webcam Firewire car c'est quand même ce qui pause le moins de soucis. En France on ne trouve plus rien mais à l'étranger ?


 

Ben sur eBay, tu peux encore trouver des iSight, mais c'est pas donner : une centaine d'euros (voire plus) pour une webcma d'occasion, ça fait cher...  

Voir aussi les annonces MacGé.  


Moi, je vise une webcam USB, car c'est quand même moins cher.


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben sur eBay, tu peux encore trouver des iSight, mais c'est pas donner : une centaine d'euros (voire plus) pour une webcma d'occasion, ça fait cher...
> 
> Voir aussi les annonces MacGé.
> 
> ...



Oui c'est cher, enfin trop même. Quand à l'USB tant qu'Apple ne fera pas un support intégré à iChat, je n'ai pas envie que ce soit le bricolage sur les ordis des membres de ma famille. Je veux une solution à la Apple : on branche, ça marche !


----------



## gaetan (12 Mars 2007)

> julrou 15 : j'avais conseillé à un ami une Logitech Quickcam 4000 pour son iBook G4 sous Tiger et elle marche très très bien via ichatusbcam. D'ailleurs, c'est l'une des meilleures. On ne la trouve que d'occasion mais la 5000 la remplace. Concernant cette dernière, il y a un sujet dédié dans le forum.


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Mars 2007)

Oui, j'ai vu que la Quickcam Pro 4000 n'était plus vendu.  

Je me suis rabattu sur la Genius Look 1320.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Quelqu'un l'a-t-il essayé ?


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Mars 2007)

Autre chose : 



			
				Site d'Apple a dit:
			
		

> Includes iChat support for USB Video Class webcams.



Qu'est ce que ça signifie ?
iChat va enfin accepter les webcams USB sans l'utilitaire iChatUSBCam ??


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2007)

Maintenant que la 10.4.9 est sorti est-ce que vous pouvez tester sur une clean install si vos webcam fonctionnent directement avec iChat ou si avec Macam c'est suffisant ?


----------



## Delusive (17 Mars 2007)

C'est un type de Webcam. Une sorte de sous-norme &#224; l'USB (un peu comme le N avec le Wi-Fi). Si la webcam USB y est conforme, iChat devrait la reconna&#238;tre.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Mars 2007)

Pas compris...


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Vous allez pas me dire que MacGé s'est vidé de tous les testeurs/bidouilleurs qui sont trop curieux de savoir si ça marche et qui ont le matos ?


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Vous allez pas me dire que MacGé s'est vidé de tous les testeurs/bidouilleurs qui sont trop curieux de savoir si ça marche et qui ont le matos ?



Oui, hein, ça serait dommage. Au moment ou on en a besoin...   

Et Melaure, tu as compris le message de Delusive ??


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, hein, ça serait dommage. Au moment ou on en a besoin...
> 
> Et Melaure, tu as compris le message de Delusive ??



J'ai compris que c'était une nouvelle base de plug and play, un peu comme pour les périphérique USB et Firewire. Mais quels sont les périphs qui le gère ?

Je vais attendre quelques tests. Mais si quelqu'un fait marcher une webcam USB sous ichat sans installer de truc en plus, ça me permettra d'équiper mes parents et ma soeur pour pas trop cher (moi j'ai une isight).


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2007)

Sinon est-ce qu'on peux trouver une liste des webcams compatibles "USB video device class" ?


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (20 Mars 2007)

Et avec Skype, une caméra USB fontionne aussi ?


----------



## magicmerlin (20 Mars 2007)

Je pense pour ma part que le firewire ,
est très au dessus de l'USB .
j'ai essayé pas mal de webcam ,
et la isight est quand même très au dessus  
certes elle est chère mais sans rivales.(pour le moment , ça n'est que mon opinion aussi )
j'ai essayé de faire marcher ichat avec une logitech quickcam comunicate stx et rien ....
une liste quelque part des webcams compatibles ?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Mars 2007)

J'ai une webcam usb ZicPlay TalkCam VX6 qui marche tr&#232;s bien avec Skype et amsn, nickel.

Avec ichat, il fallait et *il faut toujours* malgr&#233; la mise &#224; jour 10.4.9, ichatusb pour qu'elle soit reconnue.


----------



## magicmerlin (20 Mars 2007)

Merci MamaCass
mais la dernière fois que j'ai mis ce logiciel ,
il est rentré en conflit avec EVOCAM :rose: 
je pensais que c'était plug and play avec la 10.4.9
Merci


----------



## Delusive (20 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pas compris...


http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124777

En gros, il y a deux cat&#233;gories de webcams : USB et Firewire.

Et dans la cat&#233;gorie USB, il y a les webcams USB basiques, et les webcams USB Video Class (qui est en gros une nouvelle sous-cat&#233;gorie de p&#233;riph&#233;riques USB plus adapt&#233;s &#224; la vid&#233;o que les autres p&#233;riph&#233;riques USB classiques).

Depuis 10.4.9, Apple a inclut des pilotes pour les webcams USB Video Class, ce qui fait qu'en principe, toute webcam de cette cat&#233;gorie (et pas les webcams USB basiques, donc) fonctionne avec les applications de capture vid&#233;o (iChat, PhotoBooth, QuickTime, iMovie, etc.) de fa&#231;on native, comme si c'&#233;tait une webcam FireWire.


----------



## vorxton (20 Mars 2007)

Delusive a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124777
> 
> En gros, il y a deux catégories de webcams : USB et Firewire.
> 
> ...



En fait c'est presque vrai, l'USB Video Class est en réalité supporté depuis 10.4.3 je crois, mais 10.4.9 a amélioré ça en supportant, d'après ce que j'ai compris, la webcam de la XBox !? mais j'utilisai déjà ma QuickCam pro 5000 version UVC sur ma 10.4.8 comme beaucoup d'autres. Je pense que apple a plutôt cherché à bien finaliser ce support et à prendre en charge ses dernières spécifications.

L'UVC consiste en un mode de fonctionnement unifié pour les nouveaux périphériques vidéo, permettant de pouvoir fonctionner à l'aide du même pilote. L'UVC est supporté nativement par Mac OS depuis la 10.4.3, par Windows XP depuis SP2, et Linux Kernel depuis le 2.6.17. A titre d'exemple, la iSight intégrée aux Mac Book et Mac Book Pro, ou encore iMac, est en pilote UVC et lui permet de ne pas nécessiter de pilotes sur les OS cités.


----------



## Delusive (20 Mars 2007)

Tu confirmes que la QCPro 5000 de Logitech est bien utilisable nativement (sans aucun pilote Logitech &#224; installer) avec iChat AV et les autres logiciels de capture ?


----------



## vorxton (20 Mars 2007)

Pour iChat je ne peux pas dure je ne l'utilise pas, mais pour aMsn et autres logiciels de visio, la connexion d'une camera UVC ajoute une entr&#233;e &#224; la liste des p&#233;riph&#233;riques camera, ainsi qu'une entr&#233;e &#224; celle des p&#233;riph&#233;riques d'entr&#233;e audio. Et je l'utilise couramment sous aMSN. Voil&#224; j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a pourra en aider quelques uns.
PS : avant j'utilisai la QuickCam Pro 4000 avec Macam mais elle ne marche plus que sur mon G4, et sur mon MBP elle foire. Puis si on d&#233;passe le 5fps l'application plante et on ne peux plus la quitter. (Macam 0.8.8 &#224; 0.9 svn).

PS : pilotes logitech datants de l'air pr&#233;-mactel, du coup ils sont toujours en PPC et m&#234;me sur mon Mini G4 ils plantaient d&#233;j&#224; il y a 1 an et demi... Pour QuickCam Pro 4000 du moins, pour la 5000 il n' a pas de drivers logitech. Donc pour r&#233;pondre oui je l'utilise en natif Mac OS sans Macam ni Ioxperts ni Logitech.


----------



## pimpin (28 Mars 2007)

j'ai lu tous le fil de la discussion mais je suis toujours sans réponse à ma question: quelle webcam usb (donc pas cher ?) peut on acheter pour l'utiliser vace ichat 10.4.9 ?


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2007)

Delusive a dit:


> Tu confirmes que la QCPro 5000 de Logitech est bien utilisable nativement (sans aucun pilote Logitech à installer) avec iChat AV et les autres logiciels de capture ?





pimpin a dit:


> j'ai lu tous le fil de la discussion mais je suis toujours sans réponse à ma question: quelle webcam usb (donc pas cher ?) peut on acheter pour l'utiliser vace ichat 10.4.9 ?



C'est effectivement tout ce qu'on demande, pas si les trucs d'avant sont toujours bon


----------



## SulliX (28 Mars 2007)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=212625

Par Yipee sur MacBidouille :

_ En fouianant sur le web, j'ai trouv&#233; que les webcams qui marchent nativement sont de classe UVC. En voici une liste. Si quelqu'un peut faire des tests :

__Bodelin.................ProScope HR
Creative Labs........Live! Cam Optia
Fujifilm.................FinePix E550
Logitech...............QuickCam for Notebooks Pro (2006)
Logitech...............QuickCam Fusion (2006)
Logitech...............QuickCam Orbit/Sphere MP (2006)
Logitech...............QuickCam Pro 5000 (2006)
Logitech...............QuickCam Ultra Vision
Microsoft..............LifeCam NX-6000
Microsoft..............Xbox Live Vision (Xbox 360)
Pico Instruments...iMage [PIKCU03W]_ 

Les prix sur rue-hardware.com :

Logitech Quickcam Fusion          62,95 &#8364;
Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000         54,30 &#8364;
Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 Refresh           51,00 &#8364;
Logitech Quickcam Sph&#232;re MP           89,00 &#8364;
Logitech Quickcam Sph&#232;re MP Refresh     99,83 &#8364;
Logitech Quickcam Sph&#232;re Refresh           99,40 &#8364;
Logitech QuickCam Ultra Vision         94,93 &#8364;

La Creative est a 54.9 chez LDLC, la XBox 43 &#224; la Fnac...

Ce qui laisse un peu de choix dans la gamme 40 - 60 euros.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> Et avec Skype, une caméra USB fontionne aussi ?


 
Moi j'ai achete la Zicplay VX6 qui a un micro integre. Elle marche tres bien sur Skype. Pas la peine d'avoir mieux, genre webcam Firewire, car de toute facon Skype c'est du 320x240 en resolution et fonctionne sur un reseau bas debit (voir sur le skype garage *ici* comment augmenter la resolution).

Le micro c'est utile sur un iMac pas exemple car les HP sont a cote du micro. Le fait d'utiliser celui de la webcam permet d'eviter les echos.
Elle est dispo a la fnac (environ 20) et elle est fourni avec un logiciel d'install pour MAC. Du vrai bonheur en somme. Attention tout fois ce logiciel ne marche pas avec les MAC Intel a moins qu'il ait ete mis a jour depuis mon achat. Sinon il faut telecharger le driver sur le site Zicplay, il marche aussi sur PPC, j'ai essaye.
Je suis passe en 10.4.9 sans soucis avec Skype et la zicplay VX6


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2007)

PascalBS a dit:


> Je suis passe en 10.4.9 sans soucis avec Skype et la zicplay VX6



Oui mais on veut une webcam qui marche aussi directement avec iChat (merci la qualité du son sous skype). De plus sous skype, on est pas limité en 320*240, on peut passer en 640*480 en modifiant un fichier de config ...


----------



## Alycastre (29 Mars 2007)

Et celle là  ???
M'a l'air pas mal ... :rateau:


----------



## melaure (29 Mars 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Et celle l&#224;  ???
> M'a l'air pas mal ... :rateau:



On peut l'acheter directement chez le fabricant/distributeur.

Mais bon on veut des test aussi !


----------



## Alycastre (29 Mars 2007)

70 $ ... Well.
mais pour peu que le transporteur se sente oblig&#233; de rajouter la TVA !!! 
Autant acheter en France 73 &#8364; rendu ....


----------



## melaure (29 Mars 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> 70 $ ... Well.
> mais pour peu que le transporteur se sente obligé de rajouter la TVA !!!
> Autant acheter en France 73  rendu ....



Tu as un prix interessant pour deux caméras : 141.50 $ avec le port, soit 108 euros HT, soit 130 euros TTC. Ca va, c'est correct.

De toute façon je n'achèterais pas chez le revendeur que tu as cité, donc je dois la trouver ailleurs et c'est à l'étranger.

Et puis c'est bien gentil mais je voudrais lire un test. Est-ce qu'elle est aussi bien que ça ?
Et les autres valent peut-être aussi le coup ? Comme les logitech. Mais je veux être sur que un OS X 10.4.9, ça marche directement avec iChat.


----------



## SulliX (3 Avril 2007)

Celle pour la Xbox est en offre adhérent à la Fnac à 39 euros et des brouettes...


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2007)

SulliX a dit:


> Celle pour la Xbox est en offre adhérent à la Fnac à 39 euros et des brouettes...



J'irais faire un tour. Mais elle a l'air moche


----------



## SulliX (4 Avril 2007)

melaure a dit:


> J'irais faire un tour. Mais elle a l'air moche


Mouais, en plus elle n'a pas j'ai l'impression de support pour clipper sur un écran.


----------



## Alycastre (5 Avril 2007)

C'est fait... J'ai acheté, pour l'iMac de mon père, la webcam " iMage " chez MacWay.
Et bien, je suis très déçu .....:mouais:  Il était dit, qu'il fallait télécharger et installer un plugin pour quelle fonctionne avec iChat, et bien non! Rien, nada  
Branchée, reconnue, et basta, terminé!!!
Serait-ce la dernière mise à jour de Tiger qui soit responsable ?
En tout cas, je possède une iSight, et je trouve que l'image de cette webcam (iMage) est aussi bonne, sinon, meilleure, très bon rendu des couleurs... 
Donc totalement plug & play.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2007)

La mise &#224; jour 10.4.9 comporte bien une indication pour permettre &#224; iChat de reconnaitre certaines webcams USB directement sans pilote, ni plug-in.


----------



## smog (8 Avril 2007)

Pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin :

j'ai une Philips ToUcam 640 USB, donc pas vraiment dernier cri (5 ans déjà que je l'ai achetée !), et bien elle marche très bien sur mon iMac G5 20" avec iChat + iChatUSBCam (j'ai essayé de l'enlever mais iChat en a besoin, elle ne fait pas partie des modèles reconnus !), très bien avec skype. Et le son aussi est bon (même s'il est encore meilleur avec le micro intégré de l'iMac).
Le seul truc c'est que le nombre d'images par secondes n'est pas géré par Macam (nécessaire pour reconnaître la caméra), ce qui est un peu dommage. Je vais peut-être investir dans un autre driver, IOXperts, qui marchait semble-t-il mieux à ce niveau mais qui  est payant après une période d'essai.

Et je peux vous dire que la qualité de l'image de la Philips est largement à la hauteur de l'iSight intégrée aux G5 (celle qu'utilise mon interlocuteur iChat).


----------



## legascon (13 Avril 2007)

Bon, si je comprends bien, la gestion des cam USB par iChat n'est pas encore totalement optimale.

Moi qui comptait doter mon macmini G4 d'une cam.


----------



## Alycastre (13 Avril 2007)

legascon a dit:


> Bon, si je comprends bien, la gestion des cam USB par iChat n'est pas encore totalement optimale.
> 
> Moi qui comptait doter mon macmini G4 d'une cam.



Ben relit plus au-dessus.... :rateau:  Des solutions plus que satisfaisantes existent ... Faut pas pleurer !


----------



## legascon (13 Avril 2007)

"Plus que satisfaisante" si on veut : le nombre de cam compatible ne m'apparaît pas super important et certaines expériences pas totalement concluantes.

wait and see


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2007)

Bon comme je vois que ceux qui ont une webcam ne se bouge pas trop le derri&#232;re pour faire un simple test avec un OS X 10.4.9 sans driver suppl&#233;mentaire, je me suis jet&#233; &#224; l'eau et j'ai achet&#233; au hasard la webcam pour la X-Box (40 euros pour les adh&#233;rents FNAC).

H&#233; bien elle marche du premier coup sans driver, que soit sous skype ou sous iChat. 

C'est plut&#244;t une bonne nouvelle, Apple a donc bien modifi&#233; ses drivers. 

Seul b&#233;mol, la qualit&#233; vid&#233;o de cette cam&#233;ra ne vaut pas l'iSight Firewire que j'ai. C'est dommage, mais bon elle n'est pas ch&#232;re.

Voil&#224; j'esp&#232;re que d'autres testerons d'autres webcams de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re afin qu'on ait une liste de ce qui marche vraiment et pas une liste d'hypoth&#233;tiques cam&#233;ras compatibles.

Je ne peux malheureusement pas toutes les acheter juste pour le plaisir de tester 

D'ailleurs j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un qui a la logitech 5000 peut v&#233;rifier que &#231;a marche en natif sous 10.4.9 ...


----------



## apollo13 (14 Avril 2007)

Après test de la live cam optia de chez creative, je vous confirme qu'elle fonctionne bien avec Skype et surtout Ichat. Question résolution vidéo, il y a surement mieux, mais pour le prix c'est déjà pas mal.
Question installation, rien à faire, le système 10.4.9 gère cette webcam tout seul. Je n'ai pas trouvé de driver qui fonctionne sous mac ( peut être je n'ai pas bien cherché...), je regrètte de ne pouvoir faire le contrôle des couleurs et de la balance des blancs. Dans la boite ne se trouve en effet qu'un cd fonctionnant sous windows. Avec cette webcam, Créative offre un casque-micro et une petite pochette pour le transport de la webcam.
Achat chez Grosbill à 48.90 .
Plus d'info là :
http://fr.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=218&subcategory=219&product=15985

Merci à Sullix pour son aide


----------



## SulliX (17 Avril 2007)

A la Fnac St Lazare, ils ont mis en rayon 2 modèles Genuis et une Zic Play, apparement compatibles Mac. Mais il ne me semble pas qu'elles sont "UVC"


----------



## SulliX (27 Avril 2007)

La Optia de chez Creative est actuellement en promo chez Carrefour avec leur carte de fidélité, soit 48 euros au lieu de 58...


----------



## gabba11 (28 Avril 2007)

je réitère ma question, vu que pas de réponse precedementj'ai lu la discussion, dois je penser qu'avec mon imac G3 et 10.3.9, je n'ai qu'a regretter d'avoir un mac?


----------



## gabba11 (28 Avril 2007)

est ce que ce genre de produit est dans le coup?
ZICplay TalkCam VX6 (Webcam USB compatible Mac OS9/OSX et Windows)


----------



## gabba11 (28 Avril 2007)

une derniere:ZicPlay TalkCam VX6
d'aprés les commentaires sur le site de la fnac, çà à l'air pas mal rapport qualité/prix?!
est ce que mes 512 mo suffiront?


----------



## agalujie (1 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Suite à la lecture de ce fil j'ai acheté la webcam XBox 360 et je confirme: pas de problème avec Ichat; branchée et utilisable immédiatement.
D'après mes contacts l'image est bonne mais les mouvements doivent être lents sous peine de trainées d'images.

Salutations.

Agalujie


----------



## melaure (1 Mai 2007)

agalujie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite à la lecture de ce fil j'ai acheté la webcam XBox 360 et je confirme: pas de problème avec Ichat; branchée et utilisable immédiatement.
> D'après mes contacts l'image est bonne mais les mouvements doivent être lents sous peine de trainées d'images.
> ...



Ah oui un petit détails, le package c'est un kit avec un casque micro/audio pour la X-Box. Et la par contre connecteur propriétaire. Dommage, c'est un peu du gachi


----------



## cako (1 Mai 2007)

Bonjour!

après lecture de dizaines de posts, je cherche toujours comment on ouvre les ports du routeur pour que la webcam fonctionne avec aMSN (modem de cégétel). Quelqu'un peut-il m'indiquer la marche à suivre?

mille merci!!!!


----------



## agalujie (1 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ah oui un petit détails, le package c'est un kit avec un casque micro/audio pour la X-Box. Et la par contre connecteur propriétaire. Dommage, c'est un peu du gachi



Oui mais le micro intégré de mon Imac G5 fonctionne parfaitement; Il est vrai que je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire de ce micro-casque...

salutations.

Agalujie


----------



## SulliX (2 Mai 2007)

agalujie a dit:


> Oui mais le micro intégré de mon Imac G5 fonctionne parfaitement; Il est vrai que je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire de ce micro-casque...
> 
> salutations.
> 
> Agalujie



Un coup de pince coupante, 2 jacks 3,5mm et hop


----------



## franky rabbit (6 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Oui c'est cher, enfin trop même. Quand à l'USB tant qu'Apple ne fera pas un support intégré à iChat, je n'ai pas envie que ce soit le bricolage sur les ordis des membres de ma famille. Je veux une solution à la Apple : on branche, ça marche !



Bonjour,

Donc n'hésite pas à payer si tu veux une solution Apple ! Payes-toi une isight ! Sur e-bay on en trouve encore.

Avec mon iMac G5 j'ai eu un problème de graveur interne... la facture a été très salée. Mais bon, quand on aime et surtout quand on ne veut pas se prendre la tête, on doit savoir et assumer quand ça coute plus cher. Alors, si on peut se l'offrir...

A bientôt


----------



## franky rabbit (6 Mai 2007)

re-bonjour,

Je viens de brancher la webcam Sony (Logitech en fait) pour PS2 (Eyetoy). J'affiche bien la vid&#233;o avec Macam, mais avec iChat je n'ai qu'un &#233;cran noir avec le son.

Je continue mes test...

A bient&#244;t


----------



## melaure (7 Mai 2007)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Donc n'hésite pas à payer si tu veux une solution Apple ! Payes-toi une isight ! Sur e-bay on en trouve encore.
> 
> ...



Payer un produit d'occasion plus cher que neuf sans garantie, je suis pas taré non plus !!!

Non il y a des webcam avec le bon protocole pour Mac OS X/ichat, il suffit que certains se dévouent pour faire le test comme je l'ai fait avec la webcam de la X-Box, c'est tout ...


----------



## germanicus (10 Mai 2007)

La bataille est rude pour le choix , je vous fais part du mien et de mon essai  ce jour même.
J'ai choisi la ZicPlay TalkCam messenger Pro. Celle ci fonctionne bien avec mon I book G4 et avec skype notamment (j'ai tourné la page avec MSN). Comme cette caméra n'a pas de micro intégré, je branche mon casque usb à côté du port usb de la caméra. Il faut bien paramétrer les préférences audio sur le mac et sur skype. Le prix est on ne peut plus abordable (20  chez Macway) et idéal pour celui qui n'a pas trop de moyens et qui n'a pas besoin de haute def. Voilà voilou.


----------



## germanicus (10 Mai 2007)

J'oubliai, ma connexion est en wifi 512k avec une livebox.
Je précise aussi que mon test s'est fait avec un PC ( sur MSN) en France (puisque je vis aux Antilles) 
@+


----------



## germanicus (10 Mai 2007)

Quel étourdi ! j'ai écrit :
"J'oubliai, ma connexion est en wifi 512k avec une livebox.
Je précise aussi que mon test s'est fait avec un PC ( sur MSN) en France (puisque je vis aux Antilles) "
Vous avez sans doute corrigé vous mêmes : le test s'est fait de mon Mac ( aux antilles) à un PC en France par le biais de skype , bien évidemment


----------



## imacg5mortel (12 Mai 2007)

J'ai bien lu le sujet,mais je voulais demander quels modele peuvent se fixer au sommet d'un iMac g5?
MERCI beaucoup!!!!
(je penche pour la camera de la xbox)


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2007)

germanicus a dit:


> Quel étourdi ! j'ai écrit :
> "J'oubliai, ma connexion est en wifi 512k avec une livebox.
> Je précise aussi que mon test s'est fait avec un PC ( sur MSN) en France (puisque je vis aux Antilles) "
> Vous avez sans doute corrigé vous mêmes : le test s'est fait de mon Mac ( aux antilles) à un PC en France par le biais de skype , bien évidemment



Ca paraissait louche cette histoire  

Bon mais le problème n'est pas trop avec Skype qui gère beaucoup de modèle, mais bien avec iChat. Ce sont des caméras directement reconnues par iChat en 10.4.9 que nous cherchons surtout.


----------



## SulliX (1 Juin 2007)

Les dernières nouvelles de l'UVC :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=222130&pid=2228275&st=0&#entry2228275


*Logitech Compatibility Information* 
The following Logitech QuickCams are currently available in two versions.  Only the *newer* version is Mac-compatible (UVC compliant) (Unless otherwise noted.).
QuickCam for NoteBooks PRO
QuickCam Orbit MP/Sphere
QuickCam PRO 5000
QuickCam Ultra Vision
QuickCam Fusion
*Identifying the newer revision cameras:* 

The new models are labeled with the "Works with Windows Vista" logo, and also feature "RightLight 2" as one of the features. 

Part Number (P/N): The compatible model/part numbers are listed on our camera guide. Unfortunately, the part number can only be found by opening the box. 

Logitech provides the following table showing the new vs. old camera models. The cameras marked as "UVC Supt" are Mac-compatible. 

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/logitech_en_amr.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=5336

QuickCam for NoteBooks PRO 
*EUR   99.99*




QuickCam Orbit MP/Sphere
*EUR  129.99*




QuickCam PRO 5000
*EUR   79.99*




QuickCam Ultra Vision
*EUR  129.99*




QuickCam Fusion
*EUR   99.99*


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2007)

Hé bien voilà qui nous fait des tests ?

Ceci pour la plupart de ces modèles, le prix n'est pas si éloigné des iSights ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

Quelqu'un qui a la cam&#233;ra xbox pourrait prendre un screenshot avec ichat pour voir la qualit&#233; de l'image... elle me tente bien cette petite webcam... mais j'ai pas envie d'une image de merde non plus... Sinon, j'&#233;conomise ces 50 &#8364; pour mon prochain mac  
je me prendrais un macpro &#224; la place d'un mini...


----------



## melaure (3 Juin 2007)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui a la caméra xbox pourrait prendre un screenshot avec ichat pour voir la qualité de l'image... elle me tente bien cette petite webcam... mais j'ai pas envie d'une image de merde non plus... Sinon, j'économise ces 50  pour mon prochain mac
> je me prendrais un macpro à la place d'un mini...



Je l'ai acheté pour mes parents. L'image est très moyenne mais ça marche ...


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2007)

J'ai acheté la Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000, sortie il y a un an.

Je l'ai installé sur mon mac mini G4, et ça marche vraiment très bien dans iChat. Elle est reconnu instantanément. La qualité vidéo est bonne, le son aussi. Un bon produit, pour environ 50 .


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'ai acheté la Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000, sortie il y a un an.
> 
> Je l'ai installé sur mon mac mini G4, et ça marche vraiment très bien dans iChat. Elle est reconnu instantanément. La qualité vidéo est bonne, le son aussi. Un bon produit, pour environ 50 .



Bon impec, si ma soeur arrive a réparer son iBook G4, ce sera le cadeau que je lui ferais (sinon ce sera un changement de machine  )


----------



## SulliX (9 Juillet 2007)

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/duels.php?ty=18&ma1=33&mo1=28&p1=786&ma2=56&mo2=51&p2=1565&ph=3

Comparatif interactif. La Quickcam a l'air plutot bonne...


----------



## apollo13 (16 Juillet 2007)

je confirme que le rendu de la live cam optia de creative labs sur le site les numériques.com est bien conforme à ce que j'obtiens lorsque je fait une capture vidéo sur mon ibook G4. La web cam  quick cam pro 5000 de Logitec à l'air d'avoir un meilleur rendu.


----------



## espace (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Après avoir beaucoup hésité sur l'achat d'une webcam qui marche enfin pour mon vieux G4
et parcouru depuis plusieurs semaine différent forum
je viens d'acquérir une quickcam pro 5000 de logitech à la fnac 49,90 euro.Pour les vendeurs de nantes, elle n est pas compatible. 
Elle marche très bien (reconnu directement) par ICHAT et Skype. 
Bonne journée


----------



## SulliX (19 Septembre 2007)

Capture sur iChat avec la LiveCam Optia






et avec la Quickcam Pro 5000






J'crois que c'est clair....



PS : c'est pas moi en photo


----------



## Madmac (21 Octobre 2007)

Bon, j'ai fait le post complet.
La webcam de ma mère est la QuichkCam pro 4000.
elle a un iMac G5 avec sa webcam. depuis quelques temps quand elle lance iChat, ça dit que la webcam est déjà utilisé. J'ai tout désinstallé, (macam, ichatusbcam, les drivers logitech).
j'ai réinstallé 

Macam seul = rien
Macam + driver Logitech = rien
Macam + Ichatusbcam = webcam déjà utilisé
Ichatusbcam seul = webcam déjà utilisé
Ichatusbcam + driver Logitech = webcam déjà utilisé
driver Logitech seul = rien

macam donne bien une image
le logiciel quickcam donne bien une image
qué passa ?


----------



## nikolo (22 Octobre 2007)

je vous renvois vers ce lien de ce forum concernant les webcam compatibles MAC : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4443926#post4443926


----------



## Madmac (22 Octobre 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> je vous renvois vers ce lien de ce forum concernant les webcam compatibles MAC :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4443926#post4443926



Bonjour,
ce n'était pas un probleme de compatibilité, elle fonctionnait avant l'avant dernière mise à jour...
et voilà ce que j'ai fait pour que ça fonctionne.

j'ai tout désinstallé à la main. (prefs, logiciel, etc... de ichatusbcam, quickcam, macam)
j'ai installé la version de démo de ichatusbcam et les drivers de la quickcam 4000 et ça fonctionne. j'ai retéléchargé la version acheté de ichatusbcam, réinstallé... ça fonctionne... ma mère peut me voir et moi itou, je la vois...

Bone semaine.


----------



## nikolo (22 Octobre 2007)

@ Madmac : je mettais ce lien par rapport au titre du post : " Webcam sur MAc: quel mod&#232;le choisir" et non pas pour ton probl&#232;me.


----------



## Madmac (22 Octobre 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> @ Madmac : je mettais ce lien par rapport au titre du post : " Webcam sur MAc: quel modèle choisir" et non pas pour ton problème.



ah!!! ok, ok...

D'autres ont eu ce problème ?


----------



## Bluecat (14 Décembre 2007)

apres  avoir lu la discussion .....si j'achete la QuickCam PRO 5000 , fonctionnera t elle sur mon vieux powerC G4 , MACOS X.4 , avec ichat .....(je ne connais rien aux ordis ....)


----------



## gto55 (21 Décembre 2007)

j'ai appelé hercules pour la dualpix exchange, ils m'ont confirmé que la webcam fonctionnait parfaitement sur skype car UVC(ne nécéssitant pas de drivers)

Cool pour ceux qu elle intéresse, car tres bien notée sur les numériques.


----------



## KIsskissByeBye (22 Décembre 2007)

Jettez un coup d'oeil @ cette camera  Qui est en Firewire ... 

Donc Pas de Problème ni de Driver ... 
Compatible iChat ....

ADRESSE PRODUIT CHEZ MACWAY http://www.macway.com/fr/product/1167/camera-firewire-unibrain-fire-i-mac.html


@+++


----------



## SulliX (23 Décembre 2007)

Bluecat a dit:


> apres  avoir lu la discussion .....si j'achete la QuickCam PRO 5000 , fonctionnera t elle sur mon vieux powerC G4 , MACOS X.4 , avec ichat .....(je ne connais rien aux ordis ....)



Normalement oui, ça doit fonctionner.

Concernant la Unibrain, certes elle est Firewire, mais elle est surtout pas donnée...

L'Hercules à l'air pas mal, en effet, surtout pour le prix (moins de 30 euros)

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-287-2211-74.html


----------



## gto55 (28 Décembre 2007)

*La webcam hercules dualpix exchange ne nécessite aucun driver et marche parfaitement sur skype et iChat ! 
*


----------



## calle8 (28 Décembre 2007)

gabba11 a dit:


> je réitère ma question, vu que pas de réponse precedementj'ai lu la discussion, dois je penser qu'avec mon imac G3 et 10.3.9, je n'ai qu'a regretter d'avoir un mac?



J'ai aussi 10.3.9 et je viens d'acquérir une zicplay talkcam messenger pro, usb, qui a le bon goût d'avoir un logo mac sur sa boîte et d'être pas chère. je m'en sers sur skype et ça marche nickel.


----------



## franky rabbit (2 Janvier 2008)

Delusive a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124777
> Depuis 10.4.9, Apple a inclut des pilotes pour les webcams USB Video Class, ce qui fait qu'en principe, toute webcam de cette catégorie (et pas les webcams USB basiques, donc) fonctionne avec les applications de capture vidéo (iChat, PhotoBooth, QuickTime, iMovie, etc.) de façon native, comme si c'était une webcam FireWire.



Bonsoir et bonne année à tous,

J'ai acquis une webcam USB de marque Tech Mobility. Elle s'accorde plutôt bien avec les iMac blanc sans iSight. Sur l'emballage elle était indiquée comme compatible Mac, ce qui est un bon point ! Dans la pratique ça marche correctement pour pas trop cher (45 ). Cependant, il ne faut pas trop titiller iChat cat il m'est arrivé à plusieurs reprises de  devoir relancer une nouvelle session. Pour avoir testé, ce n'est pas aussi "fluide" et efficace qu'avec une iSight ou un camescope firewire ! Dans l'attente d'une mise-à-jour du pilote...


----------



## devilfrombrussel (8 Janvier 2008)

gto55 a dit:


> *La webcam hercules dualpix exchange ne nécessite aucun driver et marche parfaitement sur skype et iChat !
> *



Le microphone également?


----------



## gto55 (9 Janvier 2008)

devilfrombrussel a dit:


> Le microphone également?



OUI !!!

Je la recommande vivement à tout le monde ! 19 euro chez cdiscount pour 2MPX


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2008)

gto55 a dit:


> OUI !!!
> 
> Je la recommande vivement à tout le monde ! 19 euro chez cdiscount pour 2MPX



Plutôt 29 euros, non ?


----------



## gto55 (11 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Plutôt 29 euros, non ?


cetait le prix en décembre


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2008)

gto55 a dit:


> cetait le prix en décembre



C'est le prix que me propose cdiscount en ce moment aussi ...


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2008)

Trop content de voir aujourd'hui que la Creative NX Pro achetee il y a 3 ans pour mon PC marche maintenant parfaitement avec OS X, sous Skype notamment


----------



## Zoidberg (1 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me prendre une hercules dualpix exchange qui fonctionne tres bien avec Skype (et sûrement iChat mais ça ne me sert a rien  ), seulement je me demande un truc, est-ce qu'elle marche avec aMSN aussi? je m'explique:
Sous aMSN j'arrive a choisir la source vidéo de la webcam, mais pas l'audio, est-ce normal?
(Je n'ai pas de micro pour tester) Je sais qu'à une epoque aMSN ne supportait pas le son, mais vu que je ne trouve rien qui dit ça ni son contraire je suppose que c'est supporté??? J'ai bon?
Si aMSN fonctionnait ça serait autrement plus commode pour moi (enfin surtout pour mes correspondants drogués au MSN).

Merci pour votre aide.
++


----------



## MacJL (1 Août 2008)

Zoidberg a dit:


> Si aMSN fonctionnait ça serait autrement plus commode pour moi (enfin surtout pour mes correspondants drogués au MSN).



Faut pas leur parler aux drogués


----------



## SulliX (14 Août 2008)

SulliX a dit:


> Les dernières nouvelles de l'UVC :
> 
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=222130&pid=2228275&st=0&#entry2228275
> 
> ...



Je croyais faire une bonne affaire en trouvant cette caméra en solde, mais en fait pour moi elle ne fonctionne pas correctement sous iChat. Elle est bien reconnue par le système, fonctionne bien avec d'autres applis, mais sous 10.4.11 et iChat 3.1.9, j'ai des coupures d'image. Il faudrait que je puisse faire le test sur un autre mac...

Sinon la Dualpix Hercules est en promo en ce moment chez Boulanger...


----------



## grkinou (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Et pour un mac mini de cette année avec osx lion vous connaissez quoi comme webcam dans les 30 euros ?


Merci


----------

